# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  Spatial OS, operating system that lets developers building massively complex worlds, Improbable Worlds Ltd., London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Improbable Worlds Ltd.

improbable.io/get-spatialos

improbable.io/spatialos-latest-releases

----------


## Airicist

Article "Improbable's SpatialOS is an operating system for simulated cities"

by Oliver Franklin-Wallis
November 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Welcome to the Age of Strong Simulation | Herman Narula | Slush 2015

Published on Nov 17, 2015




> Welcome to the Age of Strong Simulation, Speech and SpatialOS product announcement by Herman Narula (CEO & Co-Founder of Improbable)

----------


## Airicist

Article "SoftBank-backed Improbable sees pre-tax losses rise to $88.5 million on its quest to develop virtual worlds"

January 6, 2021
by Sam Shead

----------


## Airicist

Article "Improbable leaning into the metaverse"
CEO Herman Narula says company has been working on "Project Morpheus" solutions to help metaverse companies, will soon have profitable businesses of its own

by Brendan Sinclair

----------


## Airicist

Article "Improbable leaning into the metaverse"
CEO Herman Narula says company has been working on "Project Morpheus" solutions to help metaverse companies, will soon have profitable businesses of its own

by Brendan Sinclair

----------

